# Thunder bay



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

Im traveling to north east MI this up coming weekend in the Alpena area and was wondering if someone could provide me with a fishing report? I dont need your holes just if general info *if the salmon are still in or if steelhead are in the river and if so whats working?


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

caddisman said:


> Im traveling to north east MI this up coming weekend in the Alpena area and was wondering if someone could provide me with a fishing report? I dont need your holes just if general info *if the salmon are still in or if steelhead are in the river and if so whats working?


 Me to going to winterize the cabin Sunday, might take a pole along just in case.

Whitefish along the sunrise side?????


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Stopped by the Dam,five guys fishing one had a dark steelhead on a stringer
Stopped by Twas State Dock @ "the changing of the guard"Whitefish just starting,still slow
Got my work done and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the report! lot of rain this week so may make for some decent fishing this up coming weekend! If I make it out ill give ya a report.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be in Alpena this weekend, should be some Whitefish around. I'll report back on Monday.


----------

